# Building house while owning a house



## User837 (30 May 2021)

Currently own a house that was purchased four years ago.
We are now looking into submitting planning on a site 10 minutes away from our current house. We own the site and there was previously no planning on it. Our plan is to build the new house while staying in our current home. We then hope to put the current house on the market a few months before we move into the new house. Just wondering if there is anyone out there that has been in a similar situation before and what potential issues we may run into?


----------



## Leo (31 May 2021)

Do you have funds to finance the build or will you require a mortgage? If the latter any mortgage on the current home will limit the funds you can borrow

Does the local authority implement local needs in the area of the site? If so you will very likely be refused permission as you're currently living so close.


----------

